
Google please - pauljonas
http://scripting.com/stories/2011/09/04/googlePlease.html
======
waffle_ss
If they want "serious people to seriously use Google-Plus" then they shouldn't
restrict it to people with Gmail accounts. Let those of us with Apps accounts
access it already!

